# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Dịch vụ >  Cần người sửa máy cắt PLasma CNC chạy Mach3 ở Đông Anh Hà Nội

## Hoangthangnghean

Chào mọi người .Ông anh mình có máy cắt plasma chạy Mach3 ở Đông Anh Hà Nội .
Hiện tại đang gặp trục trặc chưa biết nguyên nhân.
Có bác nào nhận sửa thì Alo số điện thoại :0983435486 ( Tuấn Anh )
Thanks.

----------

